# Great or epic second albums (the game)...



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

there are quite a few bands who hit the scene with a great debut, but sometimes the follow up album is harder to create. list a great second offering that one of your favorite bands has put out.

lets make this fun by *not* mentioning the bands name.  kinda make it a game where you "like" the post if you actually know the bands album and agree that it is worthy of greatness. all genres welcomed.

*edit:*

*a. 1 album per post.

b. dont mention the bands name

c. make sure its the bands second album

d. make sure it has not been listed already* 



let the games begin...

*alive or just breathing*


----------



## poopyalligator (May 28, 2012)

On Letting go


----------



## imlikemike (May 28, 2012)

Since the day it all came down


----------



## Static (May 28, 2012)

edit


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

spreading the disease


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 28, 2012)

act II: the father of death


----------



## Xaios (May 28, 2012)

The Mantle


----------



## ShiftKey (May 28, 2012)

Killers
EDIT: wow that was fast ^^


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

leprosy 

can we do more than one per post?


----------



## ShiftKey (May 28, 2012)

Around the fur


----------



## ShiftKey (May 28, 2012)

CITY


----------



## Scrubface05 (May 28, 2012)

Bilo 2.0


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> leprosy
> 
> can we do more than one per post?


one per post because someone may know one of the albums but not the other.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 28, 2012)

Images and Words


----------



## asher (May 28, 2012)

Weightless


----------



## asher (May 28, 2012)

Leviathan


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> one per post because someone may know one of the albums but not the other.




good call. 


hell awaits


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 28, 2012)

Passion and Warfare


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

ride the lightening


----------



## Scrubface05 (May 28, 2012)

Periphery II: This Time It's Personal


----------



## Jazzamatazz (May 28, 2012)

The World.The Flesh. And the Devil


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

peace sells...but who's buying?


----------



## ittoa666 (May 28, 2012)

In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: II


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

leprosy


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 28, 2012)

Keeper of the seven keys Part:1


----------



## FormerlyVintage (May 28, 2012)

The Tri-Tone Fascination


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

violence & force


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 28, 2012)

Surfing with the Alien


----------



## FormerlyVintage (May 28, 2012)

Scenes


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

to mega therion


----------



## DLG (May 28, 2012)

destroy erase improve


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

paranoid


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

II


figure that one out.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 28, 2012)

Burning Earth


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> II
> 
> 
> figure that one out.


that could be led zepplin II or van halen II or...


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that could be led zepplin II or van halen II or...



both, actually.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

all killer, no filler


----------



## Dan (May 28, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> II
> 
> 
> figure that one out.



Xerath


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 28, 2012)

Edit: forgot one, nevermind


----------



## Dayn (May 28, 2012)

Roll On.


----------



## Dan (May 28, 2012)

The Unborn


----------



## linchpin (May 28, 2012)

Demanufacture


----------



## Sikthness (May 28, 2012)

solace


----------



## xhellchosemex (May 28, 2012)

The Reign Of Darkness


----------



## Demiurge (May 28, 2012)

The Politics of Ecstasy


----------



## troyguitar (May 28, 2012)

Keeper of the Seven Keys, Part I

Ride The Lightning

Images and Words


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 28, 2012)

xhellchosemex said:


> The Reign Of Darkness


 
Annotations of an Autopsy? That album was BLOW!!! Infection was whey better...Not that they were particularly my fave band anyway ha - my old band played the show they released their DVD for actually...was pretty cool


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

Ascendancy


----------



## Goro923 (May 28, 2012)

Dirt


----------



## Goro923 (May 28, 2012)

None So Vile


----------



## Goro923 (May 28, 2012)

Nihility


----------



## Goro923 (May 28, 2012)

Epidemic of Violence (Duh)


I'm on a real roll here


----------



## revclay (May 28, 2012)

Ágætis byrjun


----------



## thesnowdog (May 28, 2012)

Ænima


----------



## ry_z (May 28, 2012)

Amplifier Worship


----------



## Goro923 (May 28, 2012)

From Enslavement to Obliteration


----------



## DLG (May 28, 2012)

Blessed Are the Sick


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 28, 2012)

Favourite Worst Nightmare

Best album ever, I don't even care.


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Plains of Oblivion


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Addicted


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Symphony of Enchanted Lands


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Butchered at Birth


----------



## Murmel (May 28, 2012)

Teenage Dream


----------



## berserker213 (May 28, 2012)

The Physics of Fire


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

EDIT: The rest are now on about page 7

Traced in Air


----------



## Lagtastic (May 28, 2012)

The Damnation Game


----------



## thesnowdog (May 28, 2012)

Control and Resistance


----------



## klutvott (May 28, 2012)

Lean Into It


----------



## revclay (May 28, 2012)

Siamese Dream


----------



## revclay (May 28, 2012)

Loveless


----------



## revclay (May 28, 2012)

The Downward Spiral


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 28, 2012)

That's The Stuff

(bet no-one will know that one)


----------



## Nile (May 28, 2012)

Hatebreeder


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 28, 2012)

The Common Man's Collapse.


----------



## revclay (May 28, 2012)

Brave Murder Day


----------



## lucasreis (May 28, 2012)

Life is Peachy


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

Hell Awaits


----------



## thesnowdog (May 28, 2012)

Mirage


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 28, 2012)

End of All Things to Come


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 28, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> Dirt



+ 1MM this should be required listening for any heavier music fan


----------



## brynotherhino (May 28, 2012)

Thickfreakness


----------



## Lagtastic (May 28, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Follow the Blind


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Resurection Through Carnage


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Ocean Born


----------



## xhellchosemex (May 28, 2012)

Ruination


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Cosmogenesis


----------



## Lagtastic (May 28, 2012)

II = I


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Epitaph


----------



## Underworld (May 28, 2012)

Day Into Night


----------



## ncfiala (May 28, 2012)

You're Living All Over Me


----------



## Goro923 (May 28, 2012)

How the hell did I forget...


Into the Mirror Black


----------



## Goro923 (May 28, 2012)

Outer Isolation


----------



## Goro923 (May 28, 2012)

The Erosion of Sanity


----------



## Goro923 (May 28, 2012)

Killing on Adrenaline


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> The Jester Race
> 
> The Gallery
> 
> ...



*1 album per post!* now edit this...


----------



## JosephAOI (May 28, 2012)

Planetary Duality


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 28, 2012)

Morningrise


----------



## JosephAOI (May 28, 2012)

Turtleneck & Chain


----------



## JosephAOI (May 28, 2012)

Fortress


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

the curse


----------



## JosephAOI (May 28, 2012)

Carving Desert Canyons

Possibly their best.


----------



## JosephAOI (May 28, 2012)

Iowa

IMO also their best


----------



## JosephAOI (May 28, 2012)

Funny, no one's mentioned this one yet (Probably cause everyone knows it):

Toxicity


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

soldiers under command


^ that may be a tough one for this crowd


----------



## ry_z (May 28, 2012)

Program Music I


----------



## asher (May 28, 2012)

Oceanic


----------



## asher (May 28, 2012)

As the Palaces Burn


----------



## asher (May 28, 2012)

The Fire In Our Throats Will Beckon the Thaw


----------



## asher (May 28, 2012)

Frances the Mute


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

out of the cellar


----------



## MatthewK (May 28, 2012)

Isolate


----------



## Eptaceros (May 28, 2012)

Psalms of the Moribund


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2012)

Edit : nevermind, stupid other album came out before it


----------



## Djent (May 28, 2012)

Doolittle

Drawing Circles

Protection

Reckoning

Diary of a Madman

What's the Story? (Morning Glory)

Closer

Vs.

Louder than Love

Sound of Silver

Ágætis byrjun

And especially,
*Æ**NIMA*


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 28, 2012)

The Link


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

How could I possibly forget...

Rising

You old-schoolers should know this one...


----------



## TheSilentWater (May 28, 2012)

Miss Machine


----------



## simulclass83 (May 28, 2012)

Masstaden


----------



## simulclass83 (May 28, 2012)

The Map is not the Territory


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

again 1 album per post...fix this  do as many posts as you want.



Djent said:


> Doolittle
> 
> Drawing Circles
> 
> ...


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2012)

Leviathan


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 28, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> You old-schoolers should know this one...


"Tarot womaaaan!"


----------



## thedonal (May 28, 2012)

The Bends


----------



## thedonal (May 28, 2012)

A Northern Soul


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 28, 2012)

Tales of the Inexpressible


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 28, 2012)

Epitaph


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 28, 2012)

The last in line


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

Another classic...

Sad Wings of Destiny.


----------



## Netherhound (May 28, 2012)

Second Life Syndrome


----------



## Triple-J (May 28, 2012)

Meantime.


----------



## revclay (May 28, 2012)

The Illusion of Safety


----------



## linchpin (May 28, 2012)

Impossibility of Reason


----------



## asher (May 28, 2012)

oh oh oh! Villa Elaine! one of my favorite albums ever. though I'd be a little surprised if anyone gets that here.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 28, 2012)

At The Dream's Edge


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

This Is Exile


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

The Price of Existence

So there are two of the very few deathcore albums I enjoy.


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

The New Order

There are too many amazing second albums.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 28, 2012)

Traced In Air


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 28, 2012)

Fashion Nugget

(not exactly this crowd's taste, but dammit it's a great album!)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 28, 2012)

Sound Awake


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 28, 2012)

EDIT: Bloody Inferno beat me by less than a minute!!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 28, 2012)

Sex Offender


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 28, 2012)

Silence


----------



## elrrek (May 28, 2012)

Streetcleaner (the first album could be argued to be an EP, but that would be pedantic).


----------



## elrrek (May 28, 2012)

The Beyond (1 album per post rule followed!)


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 28, 2012)

wait a minute, can't believe this one hasn't come up...AFAIC this is their second album

Vulgar Display of Power


----------



## kamello (May 28, 2012)

Fortress by Protest


----------



## Ralyks (May 28, 2012)

Think This


----------



## Ralyks (May 28, 2012)

Oppressing The Masses


----------



## xhellchosemex (May 28, 2012)

Offspring Of Time


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 28, 2012)

Stigmata(Arch Enemy)


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Stigmata(Arch Enemy)



The point is not to mention the band name!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2012)

Black Seeds of Vengeance


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> Another classic...
> 
> Sad Wings of Destiny.





I Voyager said:


> The New Order
> 
> There are too many amazing second albums.


your right...and you picked 2 i was about to add.

me and you have the same great taste in music it seems 





kamello said:


> Fortress by Protest


great album but kezia is way better imho...

btw - *dont* mention the bands name


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

Perseverance


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

Paranoid

Can't believe no one mentioned that one yet.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> Paranoid
> 
> Can't believe no one mentioned that one yet.


it was 



the young and the hopeless


----------



## kamello (May 28, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> great album but kezia is way better imho...
> 
> btw - *dont* mention the bands name



sorry, the rules were too small for me to see  (srsly, I just saw them, I Knew something was going on after reading the first 2 pages of posts  )

and I think the reason of why I prefer Fortress over Kezia is Because it was the First PTH album I ever heard, but Kezia definitely is one of my favourite albums


----------



## brutalslam (May 28, 2012)

Butcher the Weak


----------



## I Voyager (May 28, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> it was
> 
> 
> 
> the young and the hopeless



Oh, must've skimmed right past it, then.

Night of the Stormrider.


----------



## -42- (May 28, 2012)

Blue Record.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

-42- said:


> Blue Record.


i guess you are not referring to the often dubbed "blue album"...cause that wouldnt make sense.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 28, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im guess you are not referring to the often dubbed "blue album"...cause that wouldnt make sense.



Hint: On tour with Meshuggah


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Hint: On tour with Meshuggah


haha...ok.


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> wait a minute, can't believe this one hasn't come up...AFAIC this is their second album
> 
> Vulgar Display of Power



It isn't, they released 4 powermetal albums before they changed styles. Vulgar Display... was actually their sixth.


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

Also, at the request of the OP:
The Jester Race


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

The Gallery


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

Pitch Black Progress


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

Slania


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

Harvest


----------



## thesnowdog (May 28, 2012)

Bath


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

The Fragments of D-Generation


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

The Concealers


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 28, 2012)

Lullabies for the Dormant Mind


----------



## thesnowdog (May 28, 2012)

Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2012)

thesnowdog said:


> Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven



Nope, F#A# Infinity is their second, LYSFLAtH is their 4th

Contribution: "I Told You I Was Freaky"


----------



## thesnowdog (May 28, 2012)

Rage for Order


----------



## havocvulture10 (May 28, 2012)

I have come to redeem all of your souls.

Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk.


----------



## troyguitar (May 28, 2012)

Transcendence


----------



## troyguitar (May 28, 2012)

A Flame To The Ground Beneath


----------



## thesnowdog (May 28, 2012)

MFB said:


> Nope, F#A# Infinity is their second, LYSFLAtH is their 4th
> 
> Contribution: "I Told You I Was Freaky"



A near mythical first release and an EP?

Harsh...but fair.


----------



## piggins411 (May 29, 2012)

...Is a Real Boy


----------



## piggins411 (May 29, 2012)

Whatever and Ever Amen


----------



## I Voyager (May 29, 2012)

Taking Over


----------



## piggins411 (May 29, 2012)

Menos El Oso


----------



## piggins411 (May 29, 2012)

Level 2


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 29, 2012)

frail words collapse


----------



## -42- (May 29, 2012)

Unquestionable Presence.


----------



## Odinvader (May 29, 2012)

I was going to go with Hell Awaits, but eh... what the hell... Cause of Death!


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2012)

Saturday Morning Apocalypse 

(I believe their first "album" was an EP so I that means MKftMM is their first album and this the 2nd)


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2012)

...And Time Begins


----------



## White Cluster (May 29, 2012)

Gretchen Goes To Nebraska


----------



## White Cluster (May 29, 2012)

Aeriel Boundaries


----------



## White Cluster (May 29, 2012)

Tooth and Nail


----------



## White Cluster (May 29, 2012)

Arise


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 29, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> The New Order...


great album (and yes its their 2nd) but i like "the legacy" a lot more


----------



## ittoa666 (May 29, 2012)

MFB said:


> ...And Time Begins





Diminishing Between Worlds


----------



## The Grief Hole (May 29, 2012)

Introduce yourself


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Diminishing Between Worlds



God damn it, I knew I was going to do that too


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 29, 2012)

weapons of our warfare


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 29, 2012)

April Rain


----------



## petereanima (May 29, 2012)

Origin Of The Feces


----------



## petereanima (May 29, 2012)

Schizophrenia


----------



## Adrian-XI (May 29, 2012)

Horizons


----------



## Adrian-XI (May 29, 2012)

Sharing Space


----------



## Goro923 (May 29, 2012)

With Fear I Kiss the Burning Darkness


----------



## Goro923 (May 29, 2012)

Mental Funeral


----------



## Goro923 (May 29, 2012)

Punishment for Decadence


----------



## Goro923 (May 29, 2012)

I can't believe this one took so long to pop up...


Nightmares Made Flesh


----------



## Mwoit (May 29, 2012)

Prowler In The Yard


----------



## thesnowdog (May 29, 2012)

Into The Everflow


----------



## jr1092 (May 29, 2012)

Hot Damn!


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 29, 2012)

None so Vile


----------



## MatthewK (May 29, 2012)

Return to Heaven Denied


----------



## I Voyager (May 29, 2012)

I actually don't think I saw this one yet, but if it was posted already, I apologize...

PLEASURE TO KILL


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 29, 2012)

The Slim Shady LP


----------



## White Cluster (May 29, 2012)

Punishment For Decadence


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 29, 2012)

Death of a Dead Day


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2012)

Traced In Air


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 29, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> Punishment for Decadence



oh hell yes


----------



## -42- (May 29, 2012)

Betty.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 29, 2012)

Haven't read the whole thread so this may have been mentioned, but...


The Anomalies Of Artificial Origin


----------



## Nicki (May 29, 2012)

Scream Aim Fire


----------



## Nicki (May 29, 2012)

edit: woops!


----------



## Nicki (May 29, 2012)

AAAAAAAnnnnnnd one more:

The Sinister Urge


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (May 29, 2012)

Diary of a Madman


----------



## I Voyager (May 29, 2012)

Nicki said:


> also surprised that this hasn't come up...
> 
> Overcome



I hope you aren't referring to the All That Remains album, because that's their fourth...


----------



## Nicki (May 29, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> I hope you aren't referring to the All That Remains album, because that's their fourth...



 i was... crap i can't believe i did that... this is what happens after a bad day lol.


----------



## Nicki (May 29, 2012)

Come What(ever) May


----------



## Ralyks (May 30, 2012)

Eventuality


----------



## BornToLooze (May 30, 2012)

Prison Bound


----------



## BornToLooze (May 30, 2012)

Risin' Outlaw


----------



## BornToLooze (May 30, 2012)

Yggdalive


----------



## BornToLooze (May 30, 2012)

Mystic Your Heart


----------



## BornToLooze (May 30, 2012)

EDIT: A Lethal Dose of American Hatred


----------



## BornToLooze (May 30, 2012)

Stronger Than Death


----------



## JosephAOI (May 30, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Hatebreeder





Nile said:


> Hatebreeder


----------



## havocvulture10 (May 30, 2012)

Stone's Reach


----------



## mgh (May 30, 2012)

Starfire Burning Upon the Ice-veiled Throne of Ultima Thule


----------



## ooidort (May 30, 2012)

Uudet kymmenen käskyä


----------



## kn1feparty (May 30, 2012)

Break the Cycle


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 30, 2012)

kn1feparty said:


> Break the Cycle


great album but no...


> Break the Cycle is the third studio album of the American alternative metal band _______ .





the second one is:

dysfunction


----------



## decypher (May 30, 2012)

Control and Resistance (!)


----------



## decypher (May 30, 2012)

Abigail


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 30, 2012)

high n dry


----------



## MFB (May 30, 2012)

Ink Compatible


----------



## White Cluster (May 30, 2012)

Shout At The Devil


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 31, 2012)

get lucky


----------



## Tang (May 31, 2012)

Ocean Machine: Biomech


----------



## Cyntex (May 31, 2012)

Carving Desert Canyons


----------



## Tang (May 31, 2012)

City.


----------



## Empryrean (May 31, 2012)

Depravity


----------



## Empryrean (May 31, 2012)

The Price of Existence


----------



## Empryrean (May 31, 2012)

The Animation of Entomology


----------



## Empryrean (May 31, 2012)

Level 2


----------



## Empryrean (May 31, 2012)

Masstaden


----------



## Empryrean (May 31, 2012)

Exoplanet






okay I'm done for now


----------



## kn1feparty (May 31, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> great album but no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't count Tormented lol. That was pretty much a demo.


----------



## I Voyager (May 31, 2012)

Even though this is technically their 10th album, I honestly see it as a sophomore effort:

Mob Rules


----------



## Ironbird666 (May 31, 2012)

_Here in After_

Some great albums named in this thread!


----------



## ry_z (May 31, 2012)

Oceanic


----------



## sage (May 31, 2012)

The Silent Circus


----------



## lemeker (May 31, 2012)

don't know if its been mentioned...

The Impossibility of Reason


----------



## linchpin (May 31, 2012)

Height of Callousness


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 31, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> It isn't, they released 4 powermetal albums before they changed styles. Vulgar Display... was actually their sixth.



Correct, hence "As far as i'm concerned". Pantera barely admitted to making those albums once they changed their image.


----------



## Sikthness (May 31, 2012)

^Vulgar should count. Lets leave out obscure demos, and if the style was drastically different. Those cds werent real Pantera cds. Everyone knows that. (Power Metal has some ok songs).


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 31, 2012)

Genesis


----------



## Sofos (May 31, 2012)

stone's reach


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 31, 2012)

this darkened heart


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2012)

All of the Sudden, I Miss Everyone


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 1, 2012)

Giant Robot


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 1, 2012)

drawing circles


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 1, 2012)

_The Warning_


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 1, 2012)

_Celestial Entrance_


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jun 1, 2012)

In Shoals


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 1, 2012)

-42- said:


> Betty.



That's their third album. Strap it on, meantime and then Betty.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 2, 2012)

second helping


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jun 2, 2012)

Rock the Rebel/Metal the Devil


----------



## mgh (Jun 2, 2012)

just going through a few things on my iPod, dunno if these have been mentioned, but...

The Gallery
The Ethereal Mirror
Sagas
Obnoxious
The Goat of Mendes
A Blaze in the NOrthern Sky
Autumn Aurora
Frost


----------



## metalstrike (Jun 2, 2012)

The Damnation Game


----------



## metalstrike (Jun 2, 2012)

Carved in Stone


----------



## Viginez (Jun 2, 2012)

_Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk_


----------



## -42- (Jun 2, 2012)

The Grief Hole said:


> That's their third album. Strap it on, meantime and then Betty.



Strap it On always counted as an EP in my mind. Meantime works too though.

Anyways...

Take as Needed for the Pain.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 3, 2012)

rio


----------



## grey dog (Jun 4, 2012)

butchered at birth

city

pleasure to kill

killers

a blaze in the northern sky


----------



## Polythoral (Jun 4, 2012)

Seeing as Fortress was already said...

In Keeping Secrets Of Silent Earth 3


----------



## Polythoral (Jun 4, 2012)

Let Oceans Lie


----------



## s4tch (Jun 4, 2012)

Mood Swings


----------



## revclay (Jun 4, 2012)

El Cielo


----------



## revclay (Jun 4, 2012)

This one depends on how you count their albums, but I consider it their second full length.

We Are the Romans


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 4, 2012)

The Spectre Within


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 4, 2012)

Death Certificate


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 4, 2012)

White Cluster said:


> The Spectre Within


good album tho "no exit" was my personal fav...


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 4, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> good album tho "no exit" was my personal fav...



Yeah. Awaken The Guardian is my fav


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 5, 2012)

Termination Bliss


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 5, 2012)

even tho the "unhallowed" album is imo their best, this is indeed a great second offering...

miasma


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Jun 5, 2012)

Origin of Feces

i apologize if someone else posted this, looking through 12 pages of replies not exactly my forte.


----------



## -One- (Jun 5, 2012)

_Returners_


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 5, 2012)

hmm...didnt really factor in whether or not we should count ep's.

there has been some discussions / arguements about them...


----------



## Nicki (Jun 6, 2012)

War Is The Answer.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 6, 2012)

*summer of darkness*


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 6, 2012)

Monument


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 8, 2012)

do or die


----------



## Cremated (Jun 9, 2012)

Resplendent Grotesque


Fucking amazing. If you don't know it... Google it. Youtube it... Whatever


----------



## Viginez (Jun 9, 2012)

legion


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 11, 2012)

the ultra-violence is a great album, the second was pretty good too...

frolic through the park


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn, I just lost the game .


----------



## ilyti (Jun 11, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Passion and Warfare


Flex-Able, Flex-Able Leftovers, Passion and Warfare. Not a second album.

Morningrise. (if it's been mentioned I apologize. My skimming skills may not be up to par)


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 12, 2012)

Consuming Impulse.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 12, 2012)

Come My Fanatics...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 12, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Morningrise. (if it's been mentioned I apologize. My skimming skills may not be up to par)



Yeah, it has, but it deserves a second mention i think


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't Break The Oath


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 12, 2012)

Overkill


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 12, 2012)

This Is Exile


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 12, 2012)

Darkness Descends


----------



## MFB (Jun 12, 2012)

Discovery


----------



## guitareben (Jun 13, 2012)

Flight of the Cosmic Hippo


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 13, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Flex-Able, Flex-Able Leftovers, Passion and Warfare. Not a second album.


The thread says Album, not EP.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 13, 2012)

Bridge Across Forever


----------



## ilyti (Jun 13, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> The thread says Album, not EP.



Vai.com - The Official Steve Vai Website: Discography



> "Flex-Able Leftovers"
> Released 1984
> Steves second *album* was originally available on limited edition 10 vinyl through mail order only, but was later re-released on CD in 1998 with added tracks (see above). Two versions of the original 10&#8243; covers exist, however the vinyl version is now long out of print and quite rare.




So... 
Cherry Pie


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 13, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Vai.com - The Official Steve Vai Website: Discography
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same website



> a 10-inch EP called _*Flex-Able Leftovers*_. It&#8217;s a weird little offspring. I only issued 2000 copies. Some time later, 4 out of the 8 tracks that made up _*Leftovers*_ were issued on the CD of the American release of _*Flex-Able*_, and the entire EP was finally rereleased in 1998 with all new artwork and five bonus songs written during the same era but previously unrecorded for release.


----------



## Blackhearted (Jun 17, 2012)

War is the Answer


----------



## Blackhearted (Jun 17, 2012)

The More Things Change


----------



## Blackhearted (Jun 17, 2012)

Demanufacture


----------



## Blackhearted (Jun 17, 2012)

Believe


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sevendust - Home


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 18, 2012)

sanity obscure


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 2, 2012)

after looking at this thread again, i think weve probably named off every second album ever


----------



## sleightest (Jul 2, 2012)

S.C.I.E.N.C.E.


----------



## Alpenglow (Jul 2, 2012)

Hours
One Day Son, This Will All Be Yours
Teenage Fantasy

The other ones I would've said have already been posted.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 23, 2012)

necro-post


----------



## Ghoul-7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Origin of Symmetry


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 23, 2012)

Periphery II been mentioned yet?


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 23, 2012)

Can't believe this hasn't been said yet: Sylosis: Edge Of The Earth.


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 23, 2012)

Veil of Maya: [ID]


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 23, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Can't believe this hasn't been said yet: Sylosis: Edge Of The Earth.



x100000000000000000000017283794827824924842924

Also, Iowa is a great example.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 12, 2013)

here is the link to the new game...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/234335-great-epic-third-albums-game.html


----------

